# Found Aftermarket Parts!!



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

This is unbelievable to me. I got a catalog for PST...they have alot of muscle car stuff including stuff for my chevy. Well in the back of the catalog (of course) is the sport/compact section. Well thinkng it would be good for a laugh I looked through it.......found rear sway bar kit. they have original performance for $139 and Performance w/ Polygraphite bushings for $159. Its 3/4 bar btw, and fits 87-94 pulsar and sentra....although i know most of you guys can fab differently but i see no point.

Also saw front disc upgrade kits for sentra 95-00. I dont know the major differences but I was thinking that the B14 brakes could fit...there are 3 upgrade kits. One is 2 piston 38 mm 12" rotor; 2 piston 38mm 13" rotor; and hold on....4 piston 43mm 13" rotor. but it costs $$$ first one was $749, second $829, and third $1479. My car isn't even worht that much  

Also have engine mount inserts for like 91-94...but i dont think they'll fit b11 and b12. 

Anyhow, i dunno if anyone would be as worked up about this as i am but i think its kinda cool. If anything at least that sway bar is model specific. BTW, PST is HERE


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

That's helpful info!!! Tell me when you find performance for the GA16i...Haha that'll be the day...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

3/4" that seems kinda small, I just measured the pulsar's sway's: Front=1.125", Rear=1.050", and on my sentra I have a .960" bar in the back, On my parts sentra which has a front bar, the front and back are both .960".
But I've never heard of polygraphite bushings before, seems that they would be pretty quiet though.
Mmmmm, 13" rotors!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> 3/4" that seems kinda small, I just measured the pulsar's sway's: Front=1.125", Rear=1.050", and on my sentra I have a .960" bar in the back, On my parts sentra which has a front bar, the front and back are both .960".
> But I've never heard of polygraphite bushings before, seems that they would be pretty quiet though.
> Mmmmm, 13" rotors!!!


i've never measured my rear bar either. and polygraphite bushings are supposed to be stiff ridged and last forever. and they have lubricating qualities of graphite (feel like a salesman) And yes...13" rotors would be nice....thats the same size as my wheels right now.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

where can i get those spiffy polygraphite bushings for other apps? like my 81 210, or other various cars...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> where can i get those spiffy polygraphite bushings for other apps? like my 81 210, or other various cars...


try www.p-s-t.com but i dont think they have anything for that. umm...try energy suspension too, but again i doubt they would but worth a look.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i think energy suspension does have urathane bushings, the website is not the most helpful for either of my cars. they skip over both of mine. I emailed them. So according to my research, a 'strut rod' and a 'torsion rod' are the same thing? I need those bushings for my 210.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> 3/4" that seems kinda small, I just measured the pulsar's sway's: Front=1.125", Rear=1.050", and on my sentra I have a .960" bar in the back, On my parts sentra which has a front bar, the front and back are both .960".
> But I've never heard of polygraphite bushings before, seems that they would be pretty quiet though.
> Mmmmm, 13" rotors!!!


Where did you measure it? here is pic of the vernier caliper measuring a front sway bar from an SE Pulsar. 1.055" Is this the one I sent you? Or no, that one's still in the garage. I have yet to do some measuring on the coup to confirm that it has the bigger swaybars. If it does, I'll have some swaybars for sale.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's interesting, I measured it in a few places where it was relatively straight. I'll try to get some pics and put 'em up sometime this week.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> That's interesting, I measured it in a few places where it was relatively straight. I'll try to get some pics and put 'em up sometime this week.


I'll try to measure my bars tomorrow


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Cool, I've wondered what size is on the XE.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Cool, I've wondered what size is on the XE.


big


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Pssssssshhhhhhht!!!


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

SE is bigger than XE. i measured my bro's XE and the SE bars i put on my sentra a while back and the XE weer smaller.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> SE is bigger than XE. i measured my bro's XE and the SE bars i put on my sentra a while back and the XE weer smaller.


ya i know...but they're still big. i'm used to dinky little ones


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I never came back on this...I measured my sway bars and got 1 1/4" front and back. Either I measured wrong or i got a funky setup???


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

while we're on about sway bars is there an easy way to hook a sway bar back up? I took the one off my datsun to replace all the bushings and links and it was kind of difficult to get the end links reattached, I did it, but it was sort of annoying..


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't think there is an easy way to remove/install one, I thought the pulsar was gonna fall off the jackstands cuz I was yanking and pulling on the sways to get 'em off,(I'm a lazy ass and didn't want to take off the exhaust).


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

only thing i can think of making it easy is disconnect end links, and yeah might help to get exhaust out of the way. If anything lowering the tranverse link (control arm) might help too on getting the end link out of the way


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i shouls have disconnected the strut rod (torsion rod) that might have made it easier... soon bushings are coming


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought I'd reply to this thread for a couple of things. I have recently purchased some Whiteline swaybars. These are made in Australia for the KN13. They come with all polyurethane bushings. You will notice that these aftermarket bars are smaller than the factory bars. Why, you may ask? Becasue the factory bars are hollow. The aftermarket bars are solid, and most often heat treated to give extra rigidity. I was able to purchase the Pulsar bars for $119 each plus shipping ($12). These were in-stock at a Subaru dealership and found with very little searching. Bill @ Mastrowrx.com has assured me he can get more as he is one of the few whiteline distibutors in the US. He is even willing to entertain the idea of a group buy, if one of you wants to set it up. I just thought I'd share.

Now for the bad news, in my haste I didn't take any pictures of the bars before I put the front on. I havn't put the rear on yet, because I have to modify it for my rear disc brakes, so I'll take some pics of it off the car and the front bar on the car. 

As far as installing goes, I find it easiest to drop the downpipe, put the end links through the control arm holes, start the nut on the end link, bolt the sway bar to the car, then tighten the end links. re-install the downpipe and you're outta there. 20 mins tops, if your nuts and bolts are in good shape.

John


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nismodriver said:


> 20 mins tops, if your nuts and bolts are in good shape.
> 
> John


hehe, probably take me 20 mins alone to get my downpipe off.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

will those sway bars work on a b11? mine has no sway bars now.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay, i've gone through the thread, but didnt see this. Where is the cheapest place you guys know of to buy them?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd be in for the group buy if someone set one up!


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I'd be in for the group buy if someone set one up!


Sorry guys, I would have tried to set one up, but I was in a hurry to get mine. I would do a poll first and see how many interested parties you have. Then contact [email protected] and see what he can do. The sell WRX aftermarket parts, obviously, but can get the pulsar stuff. It's not on the website, so you'll have to call or E-mail him for specifics. Good luck guys!

John

PS I have some pics of them, but I'm not at home right now. I'll upload them when I get home later.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

good site maybe it would help if there was some nissan performance involved.. :loser:


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

steveo24 said:


> good site maybe it would help if there was some nissan performance involved.. :loser:


Thanks smart guy. I'm not amused. Literacy is a great thing.

John


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> will those sway bars work on a b11? mine has no sway bars now.


They won't fit a B11. Your best bet is to get a set of ADDCO bars. Didn't we ride this merry-go-round a while back?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Myetball said:


> They won't fit a B11. Your best bet is to get a set of ADDCO bars. Didn't we ride this merry-go-round a while back?


Thanks Myet, I wasn't 100%, and would hate to mislead anyone. Thanks for chiming in.

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The rear sway bar from a B13 will NOT fit on a B12. SO it will either fit one or the other, NOT both. B12s have THICK rear sway bars and B13's have really thin ones. Therefore, I'm assuming that this would be for a B13.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> The rear sway bar from a B13 will NOT fit on a B12. SO it will either fit one or the other, NOT both. B12s have THICK rear sway bars and B13's have really thin ones. Therefore, I'm assuming that this would be for a B13.


You guys are killing me. We were talking about B12/*kn*13 bars. It was asked if the B12 bars would fit the B11. The b13 was never brought up. The B12 aftermarket bar is thinner because it is solid. The factory b12 bars are hollow. Smaller o.d. and solid is more rigid than larger o.d. and hollow. Ya dig?

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> You guys are killing me. We were talking about B12/*kn*13 bars. It was asked if the B12 bars would fit the B11. The b13 was never brought up. The B12 aftermarket bar is thinner because it is solid. The factory b12 bars are hollow. Smaller o.d. and solid is more rigid than larger o.d. and hollow. Ya dig?
> 
> John


I'm referring back to the opening post "and fits 87-94 pulsar and sentra" It can't fit both.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> I'm referring back to the opening post "and fits 87-94 pulsar and sentra" It can't fit both.


Gotcha. Generally when you see something like that in a catalog, say lowering springs, it will say 87-98 sentra, the same spring does not work on all of them, but they are saying they have springs available for those years. Some friends and I opened a shop a little while back and I run into these confusions all of the time.

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> Gotcha. Generally when you see something like that in a catalog, say lowering springs, it will say 87-98 sentra, the same spring does not work on all of them, but they are saying they have springs available for those years. Some friends and I opened a shop a little while back and I run into these confusions all of the time.
> 
> John


Thanks for the clarification. I remeber always having problems with parts for my old car. It was a '93 B12 :crazy: :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey nismodriver! I sent you a PM but I guess you didn't get a chance to read it yet, the address you posted up doesn't work for some reason. Check yo PM's.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I tried to E-mail you some. They got bounced back. hit me up on AIM if you have it. I'll upload em to you.

John


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> I tried to E-mail you some. They got bounced back. hit me up on AIM if you have it. I'll upload em to you.
> 
> John





















John


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

looks good! I was looking at whiteline's application guide on their site and noticed there's two bars avail. for the front and both seem to be a smaller diameter than the rear, is it possible the rear is still hollow and just the front is solid, not a big deal or anything, just looked strange. I'll do some more reseach and send some emails tomorrow morning. The pics didn't work, I copy/pasted the URL.

here's a link to the guide(page 24)- http://www.whiteline.com.au/docs/catalogues/WSB06g_full.pdf


Hey, does anyone know if the n12 setup is the same as the b11 setup like the n13 and b12?...since they also have bars for the n12, it might work on the b11?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I hadn't payed attention to whether the rear bar is hollow or not, it may very well be. I hosted em at sr20forum, probably why they don't work. Copy and paste will have to work, cause we all know imagestation sucks. Sorry guys.

John


----------

